# Clear coat for tombstones?



## Michael Price

What do you guys use to seal/waterproof your tombstones? I was thinking of a final coat of polyurethane, though I'm not sure that will come out as matte as I'd like. Acrylic clear coat, perhaps? Any ideas?


----------



## Just Whisper

I have been using MinWax polycrylic. I am using the gloss though, and it gives it nice glossy finish. It looks great on my newer marble stones. I do not know if the matte finish polycrylic will give you the finish you want or not. I have not tried it. I also wanted a matte finish on a few of my older stones, but did not have the funds to buy two cans. So they all got gloss.


----------



## jaege

Should the same be done with anything made of foam, like columns?


----------



## stick

Water will not hurt foam and if you have a good coat of paint on the columns you should be ok. I use a sealer on my tombstones because the paint I use on them (Stone coat spray paint) says on the can that it is needed if product is going to be in the weather.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

If your base coat on styro tombstones is Dry Loc, there is no need to seal them unless your using a non-exterior grade paint scheme on them. the Dry Loc will seal them just fine (like it's intended purpose).


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I don't even use Dry Loc, just everyday latex house paint. I use a lot of left-over or oops paint and it's a mix of indoor, outdoor , latex acrylic and latex enamel - whatever I have on hand. My tombstones have the seams sealed with a weather-proof spackling and then get a fairly heavy base coat with 1 or 2 sponged coats on top of that. So far I haven't had a problem.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Uruk-Hai said:


> I don't even use Dry Loc, just everyday latex house paint. I use a lot of left-over or oops paint and it's a mix of indoor, outdoor , latex acrylic and latex enamel - whatever I have on hand. My tombstones have the seams sealed with a weather-proof spackling and then get a fairly heavy base coat with 1 or 2 sponged coats on top of that. So far I haven't had a problem.


Same here. Latex dries to a polymer plastic. It is its own sealer. If you want to protect a PAINT finish, then sure, do a clear coat in a matte surface, but I've had props out in the weather for years and not noticed any surface deterioration.


----------



## Just Whisper

My styrofoam tombstones made from white bead styro painted with latex paint eventually dried out and started to deteriorate. They became very brittle and crumbly. The pink styro also becomes very dry. But mine are stored in an attic where they are exposed to extremely high temps all year. I just find the polycrylic helps protect them in general and makes them more durable. Frankiesgirl is correct...latex paint will waterproof them, and like stick said...styrofoam is waterproof anyway. Although they can become waterlogged if left in enough water long enough.


----------



## Michael Price

Thanks for the responses! I'm looking at sealing ready-made tombstones at the moment, so I'll think a matte acrylic/polycrylic finish is the way I'll go.

For the future, its nice to know I may not have to include this step when making my own.


----------



## scream1973

I used concrete driveway sealer last year on my outdoor props with good luck.. and its fairly cheap and you can get gloss or matte finish


----------

